# Married and Tindering? Tell me about it!



## ZimZim (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey. I'm writing an article for a major publication about my wife and I using Tinder for fun and competition. Are there any other married couples out there who do the same? Let me know about it!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

So let me understand this, your competing with wife on who gets hit on more than the other? Do you take it any further than that?


----------



## ZimZim (Mar 14, 2016)

Yep, pretty much. It's not much of a competition, she kicks my ass.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

ZimZim said:


> Yep, pretty much. It's not much of a competition, she kicks my ass.


Which is not a surprise to anyone who understands the difference between men's and women's attractiveness to the opposite sex.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

ZimZim,

Actors fall in love with actresses they pretend to be in love with onscreen, women fall in love with trainers that stare at them, offer encouragement and touch them to show how to perform an exercise, acting can become very real without bad intent. 

Your W is acting like she is enjoying the attention as part of an experiment. You are putting your W at risk that she will become addicted to the attention, this experiment may turn on the experimenters and bite you in the crotch.

You have been warned.

Tamat


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Reading this made me want a Tinder profile. I'm married and a Betrayed spouse. Something about being on a dating profile and being able to browse through the singles and interested ads feels sickeningly appealing to me in my pained and weakened state. He cheated and now i want to be on a dating profile? What is wrong with me! WTH? 

Not going to, but this post honestly led me over to the tinder home page where i scoped it out a bit.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Are you competing with her for the title of:

Spouse With the Weakest Boundaries
Most Likely to Develop an EA
Validation Afficionado 
Relationship Trickster
Judge Dreadgame 

Or a combination of the above?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ZimZim said:


> Yep, pretty much. It's not much of a competition, she kicks my ass.


Probably a dumb idea.

So what is the male/female ratio and is there a standard dynamic with male members? Female?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

ZimZim said:


> Hey. I'm writing an article for a major publication about my wife and I using Tinder for fun and competition. Are there any other married couples out there who do the same? Let me know about it!


What major publication is it? The Journal of Sexually Transmitted Diseases?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

What a way to see if the SO is prone to cheat, put them right on the path of destruction. Play with fire you will get burned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm curious. What exactly does one do on Tinder aside from hooking up? Like, in what "department" are you competing in? I've never used the app, so I don't know what all is involved. I only know the end goal of the app is to "hook-up" in a quick and efficient manner. 
I'm assuming you're competing for "likes" or "swipes" or "inbox msgs"?


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

OK, so I'm in the "totally dumb idea" camp. I don't know your age but if you're young, then yes Tinder is probably mostly about hook ups but as you move up the age ladder it's not and so either way your wasting everyone's time while playing with temptation. Not smart.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

threelittlestars said:


> Reading this made me want a Tinder profile. I'm married and a Betrayed spouse. Something about being on a dating profile and being able to browse through the singles and interested ads feels sickeningly appealing to me in my pained and weakened state. He cheated and now i want to be on a dating profile? What is wrong with me! WTH?


There's nothing wrong with you wanting to feel desired by someone but an online profile, especially Tinder, probably won't accomplish that for you. 

When I was online dating some of the women I met and/or chatted with shared stories about some of the contacts they had received. I didn't believe that even men could be so gross, and one should have been reported to FBI.

For some reason no women ever sent me unsolicited nudes or porn photos, but I'm sure if one had done it would be a photo that I would rather not have seen anyway!!


----------

